# Like quirky jewelry?



## Cydonian (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't posted here in a long time but I thought I'd do this post in case any of you ladies were interested... a close friend of mine has started a jewelry shop and does acrylic pieces that are quite different and interesting. They've just launched their Christmas collection and I thought I'd link a few pictures!

	My review is here: http://cydonianmakeup.blogspot.com/2011/11/callooh-and-callay-amazing-jewelry.html

  	Their store is here: http://calloohandcallay.storenvy.com/  (or click on the banner)





  	I have a photo of me wearing one of their best sellers, the Labyrinth necklace!





  	Thank you for looking and thank you especially if you do order something!


----------

